# John Deere 750 Tachometer



## Ldacombe (4 mo ago)

Those of you who own a John Deere 750 and are having tachometer issues will no doubt find that there are no replacements out there and there seem to no used ones out there. A dilemma to be sure.

You will be happy to know that when I hit a brick wall with this tachometer issue, I was contacted by a company in India who provides tachometers and other meters for many tractor makes and models. They were willing to take my dead tach and recreate a new tachometer as they saw the opportunity for a new product to fill the missing niche. I shipped my tach to them, and I am happy to report that they will be shipping me some samples to test shortly. They have created two versions, one original matching my 1982 750 and one with a newer face design.

I will be updating this post with my test results once I receive the new tachometers and install it in my tractor. Hopefully you will find a new tachometer option for your John Deere 750 on eBay in the next few weeks!!

Here is what they look like.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Cable drive I hope?


----------



## Ldacombe (4 mo ago)

Exact replacement. So yes, cable drive.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

I wonder if these are compatible with the same era hydro drive tractors?

Mine is a 955.......tach was still avl. a few years back but was near 300$

How much are these new ones if you may know yet?


----------



## Ldacombe (4 mo ago)

I think they are targeting the cost to be in the $150 US range. What size diameter is your tach?


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

I don't know...yet

I'll assume its the same one thats in the 655-/755/855/955..series.

They may all be different..I doubt it.
I think all these Yanmars turn at 3300 red line.

Normal thinking is one size fits all but no clue.

I can get a pic and a measurement of tach "face" easy......actual "hole " size is not easy.


I'll try.....might get some calipers up in there to "body" of tach


----------



## Ldacombe (4 mo ago)

thedukes said:


> I don't know...yet
> 
> I'll assume its the same one thats in the 755/855/955..series.
> 
> ...


Okay, further clarification. They developed two versions of the tach. One for the 650/750 compact tractor (mine) and one that will fit the 655/755/955 tractors. 955 version has a higher RPM range on the gauge.
I installed mine and it works perfectly. Their workmanship is top notch.

If I could figure out how to send you a video of it in operation I would!


----------



## Ldacombe (4 mo ago)

I apologize for the delay in testing, it turned out that my tach cable had broken last winter so I had to order a new one. It arrived today!

Here is a video of the new John Deere 750 tach in operation:









New item added to shared album







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Vaman (3 d ago)

Do you have info or a name of this company?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Vaman said:


> Do you have info or a name of this company?


John Deere isn't supporting the tach for the older 50/55/56/70/90 Seires compacts, BUT the OE still makes them, Nippon-Sieko, yes the same company that makes Sieko watches. 

Yanmar has made Deere compact tractors for over 45+ years. Either as a 100% made or 80% kit tractor made like they do today down in Augusta, Georgia.

Nearly ALL Yanmar parts network outlets, and distributors sell these. They are plentiful in the Yanmar Aftermarket channels too. This type is found in the YM, F, FX Series of tractors.

The end connector is important too. It's made by Aptiv (Delphi Connection Systems) over there in Asia in both Korea and China. It's the Packard-56 Series Metri-pack, 2 terminal type. Very common for that era in automotive circles of the 70s, 80s, and 90s.

Here's a few just in North America.

*FREDRICKS EQUIPMENT*
1312 South Bethel Rd.
Decatur, AL 35603
PARTS HOTLINE - 256-751-3555
email - [email protected]
NEW On-Line SHOPPING - https://fredricksequipment.com/shop
Yanmar; YM / FX / F / Ke, John Deere / Kubota / Iseki / Mahindra / Others

*HOYE TRACTOR PARTS INC.*
2099 US Hwy 287 E
Iowa Park, TX 76367
PARTS HOTLINE - 940-592-0181
Contact page - Yanmar Tractor Parts:
On-Line Shopping - Yanmar Tractor Parts:
Yanmar Parts / John Deere / Yanmar Marine engine parts

*SOUTHERN GLOBAL*
404 First Street North
Wiggins, MS 39577
PARTS HOTLINE - 866-742-5748 Toll Free
email - s[email protected]
On-Line Shopping - Home
New parts for Yanmar / John Deere / Others
Japan Tractor Salvage Yard
Engine overhaul/rebuild kits

*STEVENS TRACTOR PARTS*
3715 Highway 71
Coushatta, LA 71019
PARTS HOTLINE - 800-333-9143 Toll Free
email - [email protected]
On-Line Shopping - https://www.stevenstractor.com
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands
Engine overhaul/rebuild kits

*WEAVER'S COMPACT TRACTOR*
22 Fish Hatchery Rd
Shippensburg PA 17257
PARTS HOTLINE - 717-477-9332
On-Line Shopping - Weaver's Compact Tractor Parts & Compact Tractor Salvage
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands

*ALL STATES AG PARTS*
10 Ellefson Dr
De Soto, IA 50069
email - [email protected]
PARTS HOTLINE - 866-609-1260 Toll Free
On-Line Shopping - All States Ag Parts | Used & New Tractor, Combine & Skid Steer Parts
13 Locations for tractors and parts, 10 salvage yards, and 2 repair centers all in the Mid-West
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands

*SHEAFFER'S TOWN & COUNTRY TRACTORS INC. *
320 Palmyra Rd
Dixon, IL 61021
PARTS HOTLINE - 815-284-3226
email - [email protected]
On-Line Shopping - Sheaffer's Town & Country Tractors Inc. | Dixon, IL
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands

*TRACTOR JOE PARTS*
14385 23 Ave N
Plymouth, MN 55447
PARTS HOTLINE - 888-860-9096 Toll Free
On-Line Shopping - Yanmar Parts | Up to 60% off Dealer Prices | TractorJoe.com
Strong Yanmar Gray Market parts provider
Offers a comprehensive selection of equipment and parts for US Yanmar & Yanmar Gray Market tractors


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ldacombe said:


> Those of you who own a John Deere 750 and are having tachometer issues will no doubt find that there are no replacements out there and there seem to no used ones out there. A dilemma to be sure.
> 
> You will be happy to know that when I hit a brick wall with this tachometer issue, I was contacted by a company in India who provides tachometers and other meters for many tractor makes and models. They were willing to take my dead tach and recreate a new tachometer as they saw the opportunity for a new product to fill the missing niche. I shipped my tach to them, and I am happy to report that they will be shipping me some samples to test shortly. They have created two versions, one original matching my 1982 750 and one with a newer face design.
> 
> ...


With the parts shortages it's good to have a backup. Is this the Minimeter India company as mentioned in your video?









Mechanical Tachometer Manufacturer, Exporter & Supplier in Faridabad India


Manufacturer of Mechanical Tachometer in Faridabad India - Mini Meters Manufacturing Co. Pvt. Ltd. is leading Exporter of Mechanical Tachometer in Faridabad | Supplier of Mechanical Tachometer in India.




www.minimetersindia.net


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

If a person has mechanical and a little electrical programing, this modern Yanmar tach would work too. 









arduino-oled-yanmar-tacho-fix — Delta94


ARDUINO OLED YANMAR TACHO FIX




www.delta94.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

thedukes said:


> I don't know...yet
> 
> I'll assume its the same one thats in the 655-/755/855/955..series.
> 
> ...


Finding all mecanical tachs these days is getting harder. The sources I provided has some or few now. If the MiniMeter proves successful to offer more replacement styles, It could turn out to be a good business for them. The tachs are not just Yanmar and Deere. It's the Ford-Shibarua, some Mitsubishis, Satohs, and Kubotas from that era too. Plus the diesel generators and diesel boats. It's a tach on all of these Japan made diesel engines.


----------

